# How do you like your coffee?



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm a semi regular coffee drinker (~6 cups/week) and I was thinking about how different people take their coffee.  We bought a real nice Keurig machine for the office so we have lots of choices in styles and flavors.

In general, I go for the unflavored coffee, the darker the better (kinda like how I like beer).  We recently started buying a variety from Newman's Own called Extra Bold... and it's fantastic.

Otherwise I like one or two sugars and one half and half.  I'll do plain milk if that's all there is, but I really prefer half and half.

What about you?


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2007)

Freshly ground 8 o'clock brand  dark roast with just milk. Grinding the beans just before making the coffee is imperative. And using a coffee maker that doesn't cook the coffee-heats the water, sends it through the grounds into a thermal carafe. We have Hamilton Beach Brew Station.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Freshly ground 8 o'clock brand  dark roast with just milk. Grinding the beans just before making the coffee is imperative. And using a coffee maker that doesn't cook the coffee-heats the water, sends it through the grounds into a thermal carafe. We have Hamilton Beach Brew Station.



Yeah, percolators make horrible coffee.  Bleh.  I've only had fresh ground a couple times, but my taste isn't sensitive enough to tell a big difference between that and k-cups or pads.


----------



## skidbump (Sep 17, 2007)

2 cups every morning of fresh ground dunkin donuts..made strong and milk and extra sugar.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2007)

Iced coffee from Dunkin Dounuts with a shot of Espresso


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2007)

I never really drank coffee until the recent exercises in sleep deprivation that my 4 month old son has decided to excise upon us... That said, I'm a huge newb to coffee.  I'm trying everything right now... Big fan of DD Iced Coffee with a flavor shot (coconut is a good one), milk and 2 sugars.  At home, I've been brewing Gevalia's Irish Creme Ground Coffee with milk and 1 or 2 packets of Sugar in the Raw.  MMmmmmmmm.


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't really drink coffee- I'm high-strung enough as it is- but every once in a while I can be tempted by one of those tasty iced-coffees from McDonald's, vanilla/ light & sweet.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

Black .... Like my.... nevermind...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

I like my coffee somewhere else.  Don't like it and can't stand the smell of fresh ground...


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> can't stand the smell of fresh ground...



Thats such an extremely foreign concept to me.. It's one of my favorite smells...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> Thats such an extremely foreign concept to me.. It's one of my favorite smells...



Yeah, I'm sure I'm in the minority there..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2007)

Two creams, no sugar.
We use a Bunn proffesional-style coffee maker. And usually whatever coffee is on sale (you'd be surprised. Don Francisco makes some damn fine coffee for $3/pound. 8 O'clock Bean is great, too, and I used to buy it when we had a grind-and-brew setup.) I love Luzianne, but it's too strong for my wife's taste. mmm, chicory...


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Hot, bold, and black.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> Black .... Like my.... nevermind...


----------



## twinplanx (Sep 17, 2007)

Regular coffee with milk and sugar, brewing as I write this. Once in a while I'll do some flavor but not every day


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Don't like it and can't stand the smell of fresh ground...





dmc said:


> Thats such an extremely foreign concept to me.. It's one of my favorite smells...



I'm with you 1000% on this one, D...

I drink one cup in the morning. Very occasionally, one in the afternoon. Half and half only. Sugar is for wimps.  I also like the darker roasts. Lately, I've been adding just a small splash of flavored coffee to mostly regular.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



My thought, too.
Such a good movie.


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2007)

Black and bitter, like my soul.

I'll drink flavored if its not a very good bean to begin with (i.e. whatever's on sale)


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm with you 1000% on this one, D...
> 
> I drink one cup in the morning. Very occasionally, one in the afternoon. Half and half only. Sugar is for wimps.  I also like the darker roasts. Lately, I've been adding just a small splash of flavored coffee to mostly regular.



It's a total addiction..    I love it...


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


>



Youtube is amazing...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2007)

Do you coffee drinkers also like drinking Red Bull or other energy drinks???  I'm all about Sugar Free Red Bull on the way to skiing...it's an aquired taste..kind of like coffee..and gets me amped to Shred the gnar gnar


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you coffee drinkers also like drinking Red Bull or other energy drinks???  I'm all about Sugar Free Red Bull on the way to skiing...it's an aquired taste..kind of like coffee..and gets me amped to Shred the gnar gnar



Not at all interested.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 17, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Do you coffee drinkers also like drinking Red Bull or other energy drinks???  I'm all about Sugar Free Red Bull on the way to skiing...it's an aquired taste..kind of like coffee..and gets me amped to Shred the gnar gnar




red bull is more of a nighttime thing for me.  it still strikes me a little funny when i see people drinking it during the day and not at a bar.  anyway, i don't needs to get amped to Shred the gnar gnar.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 17, 2007)

Not a big fan of coffee.  More of tea-at-work guy.  Usually green or Good earth...


----------



## severine (Sep 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I like my coffee somewhere else.  Don't like it and can't stand the smell of fresh ground...





dmc said:


> Thats such an extremely foreign concept to me.. It's one of my favorite smells...


Makes it really difficult in our house because I LOVE the smell of fresh brewed coffee.  Even though I rarely drank it before, I always appreciated the aroma.  When I make it when Brian's home, I swear he gags the entire time.


----------



## Greg (Sep 17, 2007)

severine said:


> When I make it when Brian's home, I swear he gags the entire time.



What a big baby. Now I'm going to be all self-conscious with him on ski trips...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 17, 2007)

Skim milk and splenda...Love the smell as well, great way to wake up.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> What a big baby. Now I'm going to be all self-conscious with him on ski trips...



What?  If I where you, this would prompt me to continually drink coffee all day around him.  But that's just me.


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> What?  If I where you, this would prompt me to continually drink coffee all day around him.  But that's just me.



Beat  me to it.


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> What a big baby. Now I'm going to be all self-conscious with him on ski trips...



What is a morning in a ski house without coffee?? 
Remember..
The needs of the many outwiegh the needs of the few..


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

severine said:


> When I make it when Brian's home, I swear he gags the entire time.



That's a bit of an exaggeration, don't you think?  I do walk rather fast through, or avoid all together, the isle in the grocery store where you can grind your own beans though...



Greg said:


> What a big baby. Now I'm going to be all self-conscious with him on ski trips...



It's just the grounds that get to me, once it's brewed the scent isn't nearly as strong.  So unless you're going to be grinding up coffee beans on the ride over I think I'll be alright... 



Marc said:


> What?  If I where you, this would prompt me to continually drink coffee all day around him.  But that's just me.



I would expect nothing else... :roll:


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

Does anyone know where I can buy a mini bean grinder that runs off of 12V DC?


----------



## MRGisevil (Sep 17, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> red bull is more of a nighttime thing for me.  it still strikes me a little funny when i see people drinking it during the day and not at a bar.  anyway, i don't needs to get amped to Shred the gnar gnar.



I tried a red bull once. Holy crap. I didn't stop moving for like... two days. I spent the night popping all the tiles off the kitchen wall with a wood chisel because they were pink. I thought hubby was going to stab me with said wood chisel. Like I said... I really don't do well with caffiene :/


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a mini bean grinder that runs off of 12V DC?



I've found plenty of hand powered ones, you'll just have to work a bit to annoy me! 

http://www.amazon.com/Clipper-International-Coffee-Grinder-Large/dp/B000MRM0YA


----------



## 2knees (Sep 17, 2007)

Large coffee from the mobile station up the road from me.  dont know why, but i love green mtn coffee.  Milk and a bit of sugar.

I'm gettin addictied to redbull.  my wife constantly tells me how nasty it is for me though.  sometimes it sucks having a wife who is a nurse.  they tend to nag you about your eating/drinking/hygene/etc.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> Large coffee from the mobile station up the road from me.  dont know why, but i love green mtn coffee.  Milk and a bit of sugar.
> 
> I'm gettin addictied to redbull.  my wife constantly tells me how nasty it is for me though.  sometimes it sucks having a wife who is a nurse.  they tend to nag you about your eating/drinking/hygene/etc.



At least you can tell her the coffee is good for you.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> sometimes it sucks having a wife who is a nurse.  they tend to nag you about your eating/drinking/hygene/etc.



Yeah, but it's got to be really good when you need a sponge bath, right??


----------



## BushMogulMaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Oh, and by the way... coffee is a vasoconstrictor, so not really a great idea for when you're skiing.  I drink it anyway, but I know I shouldn't.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

BushMogulMaster said:


> Oh, and by the way... coffee is a vasoconstrictor, so not really a great idea for when you're skiing.  I drink it anyway, but I know I shouldn't.



Only a bad idea if you have chronic circulation problems to begin with.  I've got body heat to spare when I'm skiing, so that doesn't affect me much.

However, for those with circulation problems, remember that alcohol is a vasodilator, so, have an Irish coffee, and cancel out the effects of the caffiene!  :dunce:


----------



## Paul (Sep 17, 2007)

2knees said:


> I'm gettin addictied to redbull.  my wife constantly tells me how nasty it is for me though.  sometimes it sucks having a wife who is a nurse.  they tend to nag you about your eating/drinking/hygene/etc.



I'm not sure being a nurse has anything to do with it. Mine's an engineer and I see the same result...


----------



## hammer (Sep 17, 2007)

Heavy duty drinker here...creamer and Equal or Splenda.  Sugar is better but the calories can add up...

Made some in a coffee press during a camping trip in the summer.  Would prefer to have it that way but drip is easier to make.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 17, 2007)

The bolder the better.  I used to despise Starbucks back.  These days its all I drink.  Cream and 1 packet of Sugar in the Raw for me.  I do the drip at home.  I also like my espresso.  I have 3 old school Italian espresso pots that were my grandmothers.  I've always wanted to pick up a French press for some time now.  This thread just reminded me that I need to make up a new batch of homemade Kahlua.

With a 7 week at home I've had to do a second cup after lunch to keep me going.


----------



## skibum1321 (Sep 17, 2007)

Greg said:


> I'm with you 1000% on this one, D...
> 
> I drink one cup in the morning. Very occasionally, one in the afternoon. Half and half only. Sugar is for wimps.  I also like the darker roasts. Lately, I've been adding just a small splash of flavored coffee to mostly regular.


Half and half is for wimps too. I'll take it black.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2007)

skibum1321 said:


> Half and half is for wimps too. I'll take it black.



I like the flavor black, but I like the heft of creamer. Can't deal with the powdered crap, adn milk doesn't cut it. My coffee needs some body.


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> I like the flavor black, but I like the heft of creamer. Can't deal with the powdered crap, adn milk doesn't cut it. My coffee needs some body.



Is your coffee lonely?


----------



## dmc (Sep 17, 2007)

I like Kaluha and Baileys sometimes too..


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 17, 2007)

Dr Skimeister said:


> Freshly ground 8 o'clock brand  dark roast with just milk. Grinding the beans just before making the coffee is imperative. And using a coffee maker that doesn't cook the coffee-heats the water, sends it through the grounds into a thermal carafe. We have Hamilton Beach Brew Station.



I too use 8 o'clock but I grind it at the store, love the smell, and I prefer Columbian roast, I learned to like Columbian products back in college in the late 60's.  Why spend $8/9 bucks for something when you can spend $4 for something just as good.  I know you Starbuck freaks scoff at such a statement but in taste tests they both came out the same.  I use alittle milk, been drinking skim milk my whole life, so reg milk is like cream for me.


----------



## Dr Skimeister (Sep 17, 2007)

dmc said:


> I like Kaluha and Baileys sometimes too..



or 'bucca


----------



## Marc (Sep 17, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I too use 8 o'clock but I grind it at the store, love the smell, and I prefer Columbian roast, I learned to like Columbian products back in college in the late 60's.  Why spend $8/9 bucks for something when you can spend $4 for something just as good.  I know you Starbuck freaks scoff at such a statement but in taste tests they both came out the same.  I use alittle milk, been drinking skim milk my whole life, so reg milk is like cream for me.



So what is cream like for you then?


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 17, 2007)

Black, no sugar.


----------



## Ski Diva (Sep 17, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I like my coffee somewhere else.  Don't like it and can't stand the smell of fresh ground...



I agree with this completely. I drink tea, myself.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> So what is cream like for you then?



a milk shake


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 17, 2007)

Coffee = Life
The very thought of a world with out coffee is akin to a world without snow.
Fresh ground ™Starbucks  House/Esspresso blend + Bunn ® auto drip @ 3 min. brew time = JOY !!!
Your whole body will tingle, after the first sip. At ¢ .18  a cup brewed at home. 
The secret to ™ Frappaccino involves the use of liquid pectin and cold double strenth esspresso blended with light sweet cream and crushed ice. If you like mocha add some hot coco mix and your good to go. Tons of variations and concoctions can be derived from the simple base kept in the fridge.  
Made at home for about 2 bucks a picher full.
What do they get ? 6 bucks a cup at the store. Yeh, Right, Sure, Sign Me Up.
$ 9.00lb. for whole bean is bad enough. But whatcha gonna do.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 17, 2007)

Marc said:


> Is your coffee lonely?



Everybody needs somebody,
Sometimes...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 17, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> Coffee = Life
> The very thought of a world with out coffee is akin to a world without snow.
> Fresh ground ™Starbucks  House/Esspresso blend + Bunn ® auto drip @ 3 min. brew time = JOY !!!
> Your whole body will tingle, after the first sip. At ¢ .18  a cup brewed at home.
> ...



Wow you like coffee more than a pothead likes a doobie..lol


----------



## bvibert (Sep 17, 2007)

Ski Diva said:


> I agree with this completely. I drink tea, myself.



Glad I'm not alone on this one.  Maybe I'll have to start hanging out at theskidiva.com instead.. 

I drink tea, but only in the form of Snapple Lemon Ice Tea...


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Glad I'm not alone on this one.  Maybe I'll have to start hanging out at theskidiva.com instead..



Might as well hand the boys over now.  What a girl.


----------



## MarkC (Sep 18, 2007)

In a cup.


----------



## Greg (Sep 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Might as well hand the boys over now.  What a girl.



Ouch, that stings.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Might as well hand the boys over now.  What a girl.



Point severine.  Good one.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)




----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


>



I drink tea at work all day.
Mostly because office coffee sucks and Dunkin' is too far away.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)

I feel like I'm going to have to start drinking coffee just to defend my manhood... :roll:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> I feel like I'm going to have to start drinking coffee just to defend my manhood... :roll:



No, just answer this question better next time. 

Say you like your coffee black, no milk or sugar, preferably a little burned and thickened. And that you like some coffee grinds at the bottom of each cup. And some broken glass.

Yeah, some broken glass.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

I like my coffee like I like my women...strong..black..and hot..mmmmmmm


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> No, just answer this question better next time.
> 
> Say you like your coffee black, no milk or sugar, preferably a little burned and thickened. And that you like some coffee grinds at the bottom of each cup. And some broken glass.
> 
> Yeah, some broken glass.



And if it needs to be cut (only because it's too thick to pour from the cup) you do it with turpentine.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> And if it needs to be cut (only because it's too thick to pour from the cup) you do it with turpentine.



Or you use a spoon.


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> Or you use a spoon.



Preferably dull.


Because it'll hurt more.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women...strong..black..and hot..mmmmmmm



Actually sounds like a friend of mine wife...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

dmc said:


> Actually sounds like a friend of mine wife...



Is she a swinger???:beer:


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Is she a swinger???:beer:



That's it...GSS you'll never meet my wife.

Jamaican, 5'2', 115lbs. (even after 3 kids), strong willed.

But she's not ebony...more coffee and cream color.


----------



## dmc (Sep 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That's it...GSS you'll never meet my wife.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> No, just answer this question better next time.
> 
> Say you like your coffee black, no milk or sugar, preferably a little burned and thickened. And that you like some coffee grinds at the bottom of each cup. And some broken glass.
> 
> Yeah, some broken glass.



Gotcha.  

I like my coffee so thick that I have to chew it.  I mix nails in so that while I'm chewing my coffee I can spit the nails out like a nail gun to frame houses.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

JimG. said:


> That's it...GSS you'll never meet my wife.
> 
> Jamaican, 5'2', 115lbs. (even after 3 kids), strong willed.
> 
> But she's not ebony...more coffee and cream color.



me likey..my GF is 5'1...good things come in small packages..


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> me likey..my GF is 5'1...good things come in small packages..



Yeah,t eh Post Office gets pissed when they have to deliver larger boxes.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah,t eh Post Office gets pissed when they have to deliver larger boxes.



My mail man was reading my copy of "How to pick up trashy women" when he delivered it...


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> Yeah,t eh Post Office gets pissed when they have to deliver larger boxes.



hahahahahahahaif this girl doesn't work out..I'm getting a mail order bride from Russia..and to stay on topic..she's gonna make me coffee..lol


----------



## jack97 (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My mail man was reading my copy of "How to pick up trashy women" when he delivered it...




Can you post any pointer?

BTW, I like my coffee hot, sweet and brown.... like the way I like my .....


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> My mail man was reading my copy of "How to pick up trashy women" when he delivered it...



Well played, sir.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2007)

None of you are ever meeting my wife.


----------



## severine (Sep 18, 2007)

bvibert said:


> Gotcha.
> 
> I like my coffee so thick that I have to chew it.  I mix nails in so that while I'm chewing my coffee I can spit the nails out like a nail gun to frame houses.


Do you ever get your boss in the forehead when spitting those nails?  



bvibert said:


> My mail man was reading my copy of "How to pick up trashy women" when he delivered it...


Apparently it worked... look what you landed. 

Of course, it could be worse...the mailman could be asking you about dating me.


----------



## JimG. (Sep 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Do you ever get your boss in the forehead when spitting those nails?
> 
> 
> Apparently it worked... look what you landed.
> ...



Wow, you are on a roll today!

I'm hearing drum rolls and cymbals with every read.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 18, 2007)

severine said:


> Do you ever get your boss in the forehead when spitting those nails?



Yeah, but he got over it.  Now he cheers me on when I play in golf tournaments..



> Apparently it worked... look what you landed.
> 
> Of course, it could be worse...the mailman could be asking you about dating me.



Who said he didn't... You know those strange calls on your cell and emails you've been getting, well....


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like my coffee like I like my women...strong..black..and hot..mmmmmmm


Gee GSS...it's bad enough you have the book "top 100 social cliches" but to put one in a post...............








:lol:


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2007)

As scary as it sounds I've actually only had 2 cups of coffee in my 36 odd years.  It's not that I don't like the flavor (I like coffee ice cream and for a while I was a fan of the DD coffee coolattas).  I just don't like hot beverages, and even weird enough iced coffee.  First thing in the AM on the way to work, instead of coffee I get my caffiene fix via a Diet Pepsi.  It's juts my thing.

On the flip side,  I LOVE many a coffee drinker, as they have made not only myself, but many a colleague of mine in the dental profession ALOT of $$ over the years as folks sip away all day at their super sugar ladened super grande extra extra extra extra extra extra coffees all day long.  All that sugar bathing the teeth all day is just the recipe that the bacteria that cause cavitities need to do their thing.  If you want to avoid seeing my kind in the office for some "drill action" and you're a coffee addict, have them make it with either Splenda or Equal or any other non-fermenatable carbohydrate sweetener.


----------



## hammer (Sep 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> As scary as it sounds I've actually only had 2 cups of coffee in my 36 odd years.  It's not that I don't like the flavor (I like coffee ice cream and for a while I was a fan of the DD coffee coolattas).  I just don't like hot beverages, and even weird enough iced coffee.  First thing in the AM on the way to work, instead of coffee I get my caffiene fix via a Diet Pepsi.  It's juts my thing.
> 
> On the flip side,  I LOVE many a coffee drinker, as they have made not only myself, but many a colleague of mine in the dental profession ALOT of $$ over the years as folks sip away all day at their super sugar ladened super grande extra extra extra extra extra extra coffees all day long.  All that sugar bathing the teeth all day is just the recipe that the bacteria that cause cavitities need to do their thing.  If you want to avoid seeing my kind in the office for some "drill action" and you're a coffee addict, have them make it with either Splenda or Equal or any other non-fermenatable carbohydrate sweetener.


Thanks for the mention about "drill action"...I have a cleaning tomorrow. :roll:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

hammer said:


> Thanks for the mention about "drill action"...I have a cleaning tomorrow. :roll:



Yikes I haven't been to the dentist in a year and have to schedule my annual visit..I've only had 3 cavities in 28 years..and still have all my teeth..but when I hear my older customers talk about root canals and bridgework..it make me brush and floss extra good..:beer:


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy a mini bean grinder that runs off of 12V DC?


 

http://www.athenabrands.com/techdata/6972_pds.pdf  Note that it draws 8 amps, which is getting near the limit of most car accessory ports.

You could also install an inverter, and then you could run the coffee maker, too.  (I thinkg I have 600W one that i never installed.)

I usually fresh grind some Costa Rican Tarrazu, which is on the dark side.  (Our local coffee shop owner recommended it, and I've been hooked on it for about 6+ years.)  Course grind and into a press pot.  Black.  Great stuff.

Reading that, you might think I'm a coffee snob.  I', not generally all that fussy.  I drink the swill at the firehouse, but will opt for something better, if it's available.

Coffee is the energy drink.  Why would I want anything else?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I like my coffee like my women .. blond and sweet. I drink 2 to 6 cups a day plus several cups of hot tea.



I like your new Aviator...holla


----------



## Paul (Sep 18, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> I like your new Aviator...holla



Huh???


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> As scary as it sounds I've actually only had 2 cups of coffee in my 36 odd years.  It's not that I don't like the flavor (I like coffee ice cream and for a while I was a fan of the DD coffee coolattas).  I just don't like hot beverages, and even weird enough iced coffee.  First thing in the AM on the way to work, instead of coffee I get my caffiene fix via a Diet Pepsi.  It's juts my thing.
> 
> On the flip side,  I LOVE many a coffee drinker, as they have made not only myself, but many a colleague of mine in the dental profession ALOT of $$ over the years as folks sip away all day at their super sugar ladened super grande extra extra extra extra extra extra coffees all day long.  All that sugar bathing the teeth all day is just the recipe that the bacteria that cause cavitities need to do their thing.  If you want to avoid seeing my kind in the office for some "drill action" and you're a coffee addict, have them make it with either Splenda or Equal or any other non-fermenatable carbohydrate sweetener.



Just out of curiosity Dr. Jeff, would rinsing with an antiseptic mouthwash after drinking coffee more or less kill the harmful bacteria that thrives on the extra refined white sugar?


----------



## Marc (Sep 18, 2007)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> http://www.athenabrands.com/techdata/6972_pds.pdf  Note that it draws 8 amps, which is getting near the limit of most car accessory ports.
> 
> You could also install an inverter, and then you could run the coffee maker, too.  (I thinkg I have 600W one that i never installed.)
> 
> ...




Yeah, I've been thinking about getting an inverter for my laptop and USB GPS receiver...

Why is firehouse coffee always so bad?  Well at least in our case, no one will spring for even milk, nevermind half and half, so we only have the powder stuff... *shudder*

I should buy a Keurig and a bunch of non refrigerated creamers and donate them.  For everyone's sake.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I thought you would like that .. love grilled cheese sandwiches.




Rye bread..cheddar..american bacon..and tomato makes for a mad steezy grilled steeze sandwich...or as more civilized people would call..a mo-fo panini..:beer:


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 18, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> Sounds good  ... I was thinking of trying a cheese and peanut butter combo...




My late grandfather always liked all natural peanut butter on Jarlsburg cheese so it could be decent..definitely good energy for skiing/riding..


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Yeah, I've been thinking about getting an inverter for my laptop and USB GPS receiver...
> 
> Why is firehouse coffee always so bad? Well at least in our case, no one will spring for even milk, nevermind half and half, so we only have the powder stuff... *shudder*
> 
> I should buy a Keurig and a bunch of non refrigerated creamers and donate them. For everyone's sake.


 
If it's just for your laptop, a DC-DC converter will do the job for less money and agrivation.  (That's what I've been using and is actually why I haven't installed an inverter.  If you go the inverter route, be certain it's rated for the output power you need and that the wiring is too.  One of my more memorable fires was caused by an impropperly installed inverter in the sleeper berth of a tractor trailer.  No biggie, except that it was hooked to a trailer full of radioactive medical waste and it was parked next to the fuel pumps (diesel, Gas and Natural gas.)

PM if you have any questions.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 18, 2007)

Marc said:


> Just out of curiosity Dr. Jeff, would rinsing with an antiseptic mouthwash after drinking coffee more or less kill the harmful bacteria that thrives on the extra refined white sugar?



Some but not all and thats the problem.  Basically all of those literally 10's of thousands of type specific bacteria that cause decay once they get that snack of fermentable carbohydrate they quickly start releasing the by-product (acid) and continue to do so for roughly 30 minutes as long as you don't consume anymore carbohydrate in that 30 minutes.  While an antiseptic rinse will lower the bacterial load, and also dilute the acid already released into your mouth, many of those bacteria will live on and keep oozing acid all over your teeth which if allowed to continue over an extended period of time will cause some drill time.  

Short version, if you can't give up sugar in your coffee, chug it, not sip it!  It's not how much sugar you have, its how OFTEN you have it


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 18, 2007)

drjeff said:


> Short version, if you can't give up sugar in your coffee, chug it, not sip it!  It's not how much sugar you have, its how OFTEN you have it



So my six cups of tea a day with 1 packet of sugar each is a bad thing, right?
Time to adjust the taste buds.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2007)

ctenidae said:


> So my six cups of tea a day with 1 packet of sugar each is a bad thing, right?
> Time to adjust the taste buds.



If you chug 6 cups at once, not a big deal, if your sipping all day long buy some splenda!

As I LOVE to explain to the teenagers that are addicted to soda and/or sports drinks that come to my office, basically everytime some sugar(carbohydrate) crosses your lips bcteria pee acid into your mouth for about a half hour   I find more times than not that teens need the "gross out" explanation to get through to them 

FYI, in one 20oz bottle of regular soda (Coke, Pepsi, Mt Dew, etc) there's just under the equivalent of 23 packets of sugar


----------



## hammer (Sep 19, 2007)

drjeff said:


> FYI, in one 20oz bottle of regular soda (Coke, Pepsi, Mt Dew, etc) there's just under the equivalent of 23 packets of sugar


I acquired a taste for artificial sweeteners for that reason...it's amazing how many calories you can cut back on by avoiding sweetened drinks.

I still can't take coffee black, but at least I can reduce the number of calories that are in each cup.  The only downside is that I'm hopelessly addicted to the caffeine now...if only they could come up with a decent decaf.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

That's why I'm all about Sugar Free Red Bull...is beer bad for your teeth?


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Sep 19, 2007)

Oh yeah and a 12 ounce can of coke has 9 teaspoons of sugar while a 12 ounce Pepsi has 10...each teaspoon of sugar is 16 calories...so a 20 ounce is about 15-17 teaspoons..not 23


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> Oh yeah and a 12 ounce can of coke has 9 teaspoons of sugar while a 12 ounce Pepsi has 10...each teaspoon of sugar is 16 calories...so a 20 ounce is about 15-17 teaspoons..not 23



But they use high fructose corn syrup over good 'ol fashioned sugar which has a more efficient conversion of the carbohydrate to acid than regular sugar. Hence the difference in actual teaspoons vs. relative teaspoons.


----------



## drjeff (Sep 19, 2007)

GrilledSteezeSandwich said:


> That's why I'm all about Sugar Free Red Bull...is beer bad for your teeth?



Technically it is a fermenatable carbohydrate so it can cause decay.  Personally I'm willing to risk it with beer!   :beer:


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 19, 2007)

Speaking of artificial sweeteners,
Sweet and Low (saccharine) causes cancer
Equal (aspartame) under review for causing MS like symptoms and is a suspected link to ADHD.
http://mercola.com/article/aspartame/dangers.htm

Oh, I think, I'll stick with sugar.
39yo, brush twice daily,floss irregularly,visit my guy twice a year for a scrape and buff. two cavities when I was 14. wisdom teeth still intact, despite repeated precautions that "they would impact and should be removed".(at great expense) No gingivitis, no receding gums, no need for repeated X-rays to my face. 
all after years of HEAVY coffee drinking (2 tsp. sugar, no cream ) 6-8 cups a day 
Must be genetic ? WRONG, both parents have dentures. lost um in their twenty's.
Go figure


----------



## severine (Sep 19, 2007)

Not to mention the horrible things Splenda (sucralose) does to you.  Nothing like chlorinated sugar, eh?  Google "sucralose toxicity" sometime.  Yuck.

If you want to use something that isn't sugar, try stevia.  It's an herbal sweetener that is zero on the glycemic index.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Sep 19, 2007)

I have used the antiseptic rinse stuff after brushing for years....my dentist recently told me it wasn't a good thing as it wiped out the fluoride left from the toothpaste. Dr Jeff....what's the straight poop?


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

ski_resort_observer said:


> I have used the antiseptic rinse stuff after brushing for years....my dentist recently told me it wasn't a good thing as it wiped out the fluoride left from the toothpaste. Dr Jeff....what's the straight poop?



As long as you've been using toothpaste for years and occasionally consume a manmade beverage(essentailly all of them are made with fluoridated water), the internal fluoride content of your tooth will remain high, and this is the important part.  Basically, on a microscopic level each and every tooth is like a matrix, the primary substance that makes up this matrix is called hydroxyapetite.  This substance essentially gets "reinforced" by calcium and fluoride ions, but it is an dynamic substance in the sense that the concentration of these backbone calcium and fluoride ions is changing all the time.  The greater the concentration of them essentially the denser and more decay resistant a tooth is.  The fluoride ions have the added advantage of basically inhibiting the bacteria that cause decay from replicating,  so thats why as dentists we LOVE fluoride for the make up of a tooth.

On the outside, every tooth has an often microscopic(although in some "tooth brush challenged" individuals its plainly visible) bacterial layer that starts forming the second you're done brushing and/or get a professional cleaning (not a big deal since you have hundreds of kinds of bacteria in your mouth and most of them are good bacteria that we need for defensive and digestive purposes).  Fluoride at this level will once again help inhibit the replication of these cavity causing bacteria,  but on the outside it won't do anything to immediately effect the density of a tooth, so this external fluoride doesn't have the same long lasting benefits that topical fluoride does, but topical fluorise can help "recharge" the internal pool of fluoride in a tooth, so thats why we dental folk recommend both systemic (consumed) fluoride and topical (brushed on/swished on) fluoride.

If you want to use the antiseptic rinses post brushing, maybe once a day as opposed to everytime is a better way to go.  Plus with alot of the antiseptic mouth rinses (Listerine is a prime example) do to the high alcohol content(many mouth rinses are in the 30 to 40 proof range!) multiple exposures to them every day over a number of years have be shown to *slightly* increase the rate of oral cancer lesion formation.  If you want the antispetic rinse, but not the alcohol, use Crest Pro-Health Rinse - all the antiseptic properties without any alcohol.

I hope I haven't rambled too much since from when I started typing to when I finished I've completed a root canal on one patient, done a couple of fillings on another, checked a few patients in with my hygenists and fielded a few phone calls from my wife - a typical 1st 90 minutes of my work day


----------



## drjeff (Sep 20, 2007)

severine said:


> Not to mention the horrible things Splenda (sucralose) does to you.  Nothing like chlorinated sugar, eh?  Google "sucralose toxicity" sometime.  Yuck.
> 
> If you want to use something that isn't sugar, try stevia.  It's an herbal sweetener that is zero on the glycemic index.



Just watch out for herbals if your taking any prescritpion medication the list of interactions and side effect grows practically daily


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 21, 2007)

What's your opinion on sealants. It has been suggested that my 12 yo son have it done to ward off decay ( must have his mom's teeth) I'm into her mouth, to the tune of 10 grand and would like the boy and my wallet to be spared a similar fate. Can they be considered a preemptive strike or have you seen evidence to the contrary ?
I feel weired asking this with out cutting you a check. LOL


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Sep 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> What's your opinion on sealants. It has been suggested that my 12 yo son have it done to ward off decay ( must have his mom's teeth) I'm into her mouth, to the tune of 10 grand and would like the boy and my wallet to be spared a similar fate. Can they be considered a preemptive strike or have you seen evidence to the contrary ?
> I feel weired asking this with out cutting you a check. LOL




I had sealants put in when I was a kid and still have them (or all but one of them) 20 years later.  I (knock on wood) haven't gotten any cavities in my molars.  I'll definitely get my kids sealants.  Great price/reward ratio.


----------



## hammer (Sep 24, 2007)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> I had sealants put in when I was a kid and still have them (or all but one of them) 20 years later.  I (knock on wood) haven't gotten any cavities in my molars.  I'll definitely get my kids sealants.  Great price/reward ratio.


If you have insurance, get the sealants done as early as you can...I had sealants recommended for my son (round 2) but now that he's 15 YO I'd have to pay for it myself.


----------



## Marc (Sep 24, 2007)

bill2ski said:


> What's your opinion on sealants. It has been suggested that my 12 yo son have it done to ward off decay ( must have his mom's teeth) I'm into her mouth, to the tune of 10 grand and would like the boy and my wallet to be spared a similar fate. Can they be considered a preemptive strike or have you seen evidence to the contrary ?
> I feel weired asking this with out cutting you a check. LOL



Cut him a check, I'm sure he wouldn't mind.


----------



## bill2ski (Sep 25, 2007)

Looks like were sealing the chompers, I think I'll give him the receipt as a graduation present


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Sep 25, 2007)

severine said:


> Not to mention the horrible things Splenda (sucralose) does to you.  Nothing like chlorinated sugar, eh?  Google "sucralose toxicity" sometime.  Yuck.
> 
> If you want to use something that isn't sugar, try stevia.  It's an herbal sweetener that is zero on the glycemic index.



If you check the Center for Science in the Public Interest website they list all kinds of food additives and don't have good things to say about stevia, while they found sucralose to be relatively safe, and of course aspartame to be extremely toxic.  CSPI is not funded by additive makers or the FDA.  You have to take info on the internet with a grain of salt.  Most of the sucralose toxicity information was on sites about holistic medicine and herbal remedies so there is a strong bias against anything that is not natural.  The link to the page is:

http://www.cspinet.org/reports/chemcuisine.htm


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 25, 2007)

OldsnowboarderME said:


> I like my coffee like my women .. blond and sweet. I drink 2 to 6 cups a day plus several cups of hot tea.



I also like my coffee like I like my women...Ground up and in the freezer.

Ok, I know it's wrong...flame away.


----------



## Marc (Sep 25, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I also like my coffee like I like my women...Ground up and in the freezer.
> 
> Ok, I know it's wrong...flame away.



Hahahaha, I don't care who y'are, that's funny right there.


----------



## severine (Sep 25, 2007)

ERJ-145CA said:


> If you check the Center for Science in the Public Interest website they list all kinds of food additives and don't have good things to say about stevia, while they found sucralose to be relatively safe, and of course aspartame to be extremely toxic.  CSPI is not funded by additive makers or the FDA.  You have to take info on the internet with a grain of salt.  Most of the sucralose toxicity information was on sites about holistic medicine and herbal remedies so there is a strong bias against anything that is not natural.  The link to the page is:
> 
> http://www.cspinet.org/reports/chemcuisine.htm


Personally, I don't use it.  Just stated it as an option.  Sucralose gives me horrible migraines so I don't believe that it isn't toxic (which sucks because it's in EVERYTHING these days, including infant pain medications).  I don't fare any better with aspartame (which is to be expected).  I mostly use non-refined sweeteners anyway: "Sugar in the raw"/rapadura when I use sugar, otherwise raw honey, agave nectar, real maple syrup, or (when appropriate) molasses.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 25, 2007)

severine said:


> agave nectar



TEQUILA!


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 26, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I also like my coffee like I like my women...Ground up and in the freezer.
> 
> Ok, I know it's wrong...flame away.



zing!


----------

